# i almost forgot...



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i pretty much forgot what this stuff was, about 1/2" on the ground and callin for 4-7 inches by this evening payup payup . Post a pic and snowfall amout before you head out then one when you get home ....


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hopefully ...*

hopefully i will be able to start these up today

[/ATTACH]

these are the bosses trucks, the guy i work my day job for, theres three more trucks he keeps in the shop, they have the sanders


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

heres when i woke up this is fitchburg, MA 4-8+ i heard cpuld see 10 iches in my area.


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

heres another....


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

and another.... ill get some pics of the town trucks and maybe my truck.


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

............................


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

What is that stuff? White rain?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bikeluver43 said:


> What is that stuff? White rain?


 ?? I think the marshmallow plant exploded!!!:waving:


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

first is town truck


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

my truck..........


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

another one of my truck


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Snow Plow Man57,

It kind of looks like you might be pushing snow across a street ?

Don't know if you were or not,but just a heads up if you were,its a no,no.

Actually in the state of Ma. I'm pretty sure it's illegal.....:salute: 

Stuff started real light early this mornin' and was awful heavy by noon !


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I live in peabody, i measured 8 inchs in my back yard ... not bad and i got to finally get some plowing done!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yep*

 amen to that... Where abouts in Peabody are ya?


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

dunedog said:


> Hey Snow Plow Man57,
> 
> It kind of looks like you might be pushing snow across a street ?
> 
> ...


yes i was but the guys that plow here are cool with it and i also help them plow the streets so they dont mind.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

hey snow plow man57, nice truck. its funny as i saw somebody on lawnstie post those same pictures, whose age was 13. and your age is 48? im guessing thats your son??


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

didnt get any pics of my plow trucks but got one of my buddies from his house. and one of the "fun" one

shoulda made two post stupid picture limit.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

mike33087 said:


> amen to that... Where abouts in Peabody are ya?


West Peabody, up by the church.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

snow plow man57 said:


> yes i was but the guys that plow here are cool with it and i also help them plow the streets so they dont mind.


ahhhh, ........OK, just didn't know if you were aware of that.

Here it's not the DPW guys so much, as the men in blue that will getcha.....

Yep, kinda nice to look out this morning and be back to winter !


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

meyer22288 said:


> hey snow plow man57, nice truck. its funny as i saw somebody on lawnstie post those same pictures, whose age was 13. and your age is 48? im guessing thats your son??


yup but hes 14 now hes the one that took the pics of my truck thats my drivway he didnt come with me he had to do his 4 drivways. hes a hard working kid so isnt his brother who is 17.


----------



## S AND A LAND (Jan 5, 2006)

There Still No Snow In Lower Michigan...i Might Get Mowers Back Out


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

S AND A LAND said:


> There Still No Snow In Lower Michigan...i Might Get Mowers Back Out


If it doesnt get any cooler out, I really am anxious to start a paver job I have lined up.

We havent had a plowable event since Dec 16th.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah me too, this really stinks :crying:


----------



## ProEagle (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike33087 - I see your trucks a lot, especially every storm. There pretty sweet. I go to SJP in Danvers. Sometimes it looks like your guys get kinda pissed off when we are switching classes and crossing the street. Other than that you do a great job....Nice Pix, RM


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmmmm*



ProEagle said:


> Mike33087 - I see your trucks a lot, especially every storm. There pretty sweet. I go to SJP in Danvers. Sometimes it looks like your guys get kinda pissed off when we are switching classes and crossing the street. Other than that you do a great job....Nice Pix, RM


hmm i probably we put 4 trucks and 2 bob~cats out for the town, then the other 6 trucks and other 4 bob~cats are out doing all the commecial stuff.

ProEagle - I wish that was my company, I just work for the guy, I run one of the commercial landscape crews. I'll talk to the drivers that have that route, sorry for any problems it may have caused you.


----------



## ProEagle (Dec 18, 2005)

Theres no problem. Most people who get stopped get mad because you end up waiting for about 5 minutes. Nice Trucks though.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Im mentally ill right now. I've seriously gone crazy without snow. I spend countless hours everyday just staring at my trucks & equipment. Then I spend the rest of the day.... day dreaming about little snowmen


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

sup mystic. anymore bond fire parties in your back yard comin up?????????????


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thank God For Seasonal Contracts To Or We'd Be Out Of Business This Year


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> sup mystic. anymore bond fire parties in your back yard comin up?????????????


Nope, i don't know if bryan told you but the police came right after you guys left so i can't do it again cause they found all the empties. :realmad:


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

DSTEFANO3782....man I like those Dodge trucks. That is what I am leaning toward for my next purchase. 

Is that the Hemi or the Diesel???
Derek


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

dmontgomery said:


> DSTEFANO3782....man I like those Dodge trucks. That is what I am leaning toward for my next purchase.
> 
> Is that the Hemi or the Diesel???
> Derek


Looks to me, to look like a hemi. The badge on the fender is square, like the hemi's.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

its a hemi, i got 2 of those for my pickups. cant beat them. alot more power than the ford v8 and drives much nicer than the chevy. once i start makin alittle more money ill get the diesel but for now they will do


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Is that the 06 with the cylinder shut down technology.......and how is your mileage in it........

Derek


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

its an 05. i get between 10 and 14 depending on how im driven. and when im plowin i get 5-8


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Well from what ive heard and read we might get a lil white gold .. down here in southeast michigan .. sunday into monday ..... but then again its michigan .. we were suppose to get 6 inches a week and a half ago and got NOTHING !!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

*mike 33087*

hey mik,e wats the company you work for in danvers....you guys seem to have some sweet trucks, wats the wrok you guys do..love the excavator,,,,


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*all*

its "All Around Property Maintenance & Construction", we do everything from lawn mowing to irregation to landscape design. We also do additions, new construction, windows doors that type of stuff


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL, wow thats a handfull, landscaping and carpentry...do all the guys do everything, or are there crews for each division, it must get busy there in the summer wiht everything going on at once...


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*oh yea*

Yea it tend to be crazy even right now. We have two crews the carpentry guys and the landscape guys. But everyone plows and then he has some friends that plow with us cause he can be picky about who drives his trucks. We also have like 10 shovelers. This time of the year he runs a smaller crew of only 7 guys and we all help with the carpentry shiit when needed, but usually theres me and one other guy in the shop in the winter working on the trucks, plows, mowers, and other equipment getting it ready. We have 11 trucks now, us landscape guys make out better, we get six of the trucks but anyways it gets crazy sometimes.


----------



## ProEagle (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike33087 - Is All Around located in the center of town in Danvers. Because theres a yard that has trucks in it that look similar to the ones you guys have. 

P.S. - Have fun on the storm thats coming...The company I work for "The Green Company", I'm sure you've seen them, will be out in full force tonight. I won't be out because I don't work in the winter. I bet you'll see some of our trucks tonight and tomorrow. Have fun. RM


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yep*



ProEagle said:


> Mike33087 - Is All Around located in the center of town in Danvers. Because theres a yard that has trucks in it that look similar to the ones you guys have.
> 
> P.S. - Have fun on the storm thats coming...The company I work for "The Green Company", I'm sure you've seen them, will be out in full force tonight. I won't be out because I don't work in the winter. I bet you'll see some of our trucks tonight and tomorrow. Have fun. RM


yea we are right off of route 62, and im sure i'lll see your trucks...always do. you need to get in on this white gold ask them if u can pllow


----------



## ProEagle (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike33087 - I would but I don't work in the winter that much, just in my neighborhood. I do mostly Sports Turf related things for them. I will probaly plow next year, either for them or when I get my new trucks (a GMC or Ford Flatbed and a Chevy pickup) next year and plow on my own.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*oh nice*



ProEagle said:


> Mike33087 - I would but I don't work in the winter that much, just in my neighborhood. I do mostly Sports Turf related things for them. I will probaly plow next year, either for them or when I get my new trucks (a GMC or Ford Flatbed and a Chevy pickup) next year and plow on my own.


nice good for you, if you want to get on with Danvers let me know and I will see what I can do, I know the guy in charge of the street department pretty well


----------

